# Reel mower experiences



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

I purchased my first a few years ago.

for 150 and added a 100 roller.


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

Purchased this beautiful mower a few months later without experience.


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

I've never been able to use it because inexperience or laziness.


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

Today tried install and keep the choke in but would not stay in place.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

What is the mower doing? Are you sure it's the choke?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm guessing you need to install the cable into the hole so your throttle lever works properly. That would be a start. Otherwise if you're truly lazy, you could manually operate it where the end of the cable connects to the carb.


----------



## AppTurf-Chris Elms (Oct 13, 2017)

I found this guy for $800 that a greens mechanic had along with like 10 more. I picked the least used looking one. He sharpened the reel and has it set up at 7/8" inch for a monostand of kbg growing in.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

AppTurf-Chris Elms said:


> I found this guy for $800 that a greens mechanic had along with like 10 more. I picked the least used looking one. He sharpened the reel and has it set up at 7/8" inch for a monostand of kbg growing in.


Nice! Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

AppTurf-Chris Elms said:


> I found this guy for $800 that a greens mechanic had along with like 10 more. I picked the least used looking one. He sharpened the reel and has it set up at 7/8" inch for a monostand of kbg growing in.


Mowing 50+ acres with it will take a very long time. :lol:

Congrats


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

AppTurf-Chris Elms said:


> I found this guy for $800 that a greens mechanic had along with like 10 more. I picked the least used looking one. He sharpened the reel and has it set up at 7/8" inch for a monostand of kbg growing in.


Welcome to TLF and welcome to the GMO club. I just coined that acronym: Greens Mower Owners



g-man said:


> Mowing 50+ acres with it will take a very long time. :lol:
> 
> Congrats


 :lol:


----------



## AppTurf-Chris Elms (Oct 13, 2017)

Ha ha that's for my own lawn. I grow alot of grass in the surrounding areas.


----------



## AppTurf-Chris Elms (Oct 13, 2017)

Ha ha that's for my own lawn. I grow alot of grass in the surrounding areas.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

AppTurf-Chris Elms said:


> Ha ha that's for my own lawn. I grow alot of grass in the surrounding areas.


Good. I love Reel Low KBG


----------



## AppTurf-Chris Elms (Oct 13, 2017)

g-man said:


> AppTurf-Chris Elms said:
> 
> 
> > I found this guy for $800 that a greens mechanic had along with like 10 more. I picked the least used looking one. He sharpened the reel and has it set up at 7/8" inch for a monostand of kbg growing in.
> ...



3000ft2 of the 50+ acres I manage that isn't reel mowed. Easier to leave it tall for customers.


----------

